# my brand new 2011 boss VXT



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

just got my new plow on my 2006 chevy. long time plower, first time plowing with my truck. im ready for snow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Truck looks awsome cant wait to see some action shots this winter


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a realy nice set up. I love the looks of that style Chevy.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Jealous!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Always liked how boss wraps the cutting edge, I wish Fisher did that


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

looks the same as a 2009... nice blade


----------



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Is that boss a 8.2 or 9.2? Is your truck gas or diesel? How does it hold the plow up? I want to get the same plow for my 2500hd with duramax crew cab but not sure which size to go with.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

DuramaxPowered;1290411 said:


> Is that boss a 8.2 or 9.2? Is your truck gas or diesel? How does it hold the plow up? I want to get the same plow for my 2500hd with duramax crew cab but not sure which size to go with.


it is a 2006 2500HD duramax diesel. the plow is an 8'2" and the only reason i didn't get the 9'2" is it wouldnt fit in my garage. i have firestone air bags on the front end of the truck to hold the weight of the plow. i would get the 9'2" if you can, i think im going for wings since i can take them on and off to get in and out of the garage. thanks everyone for the comments. i can't wait for snow now!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I like your tires. I have Duratracs on my truck, too. If you haven't plowed with them yet. You will be impressed. I have found that they are great for plowing. For such an aggressive tread, they do excellent on ice and hardpack. Nice truck and plow, too!!

kevlars


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

kevlars;1290447 said:


> I like your tires. I have Duratracs on my truck, too. If you haven't plowed with them yet. You will be impressed. I have found that they are great for plowing. For such an aggressive tread, they do excellent on ice and hardpack. Nice truck and plow, too!!
> 
> kevlars


you have a trained eye to be able to tell by the tread. im impressed my friend.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, funny how you can see those types of things. You will like the traction for plowing.

Kevlars


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice combination. Congrats on the new plow.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

highmark923;1290620 said:



> Very nice combination. Congrats on the new plow.


thanks for looking


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Duramax, you got it straight piped?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

DuramaxLML-42;1291083 said:


> Nice Duramax, you got it straight piped?


yeah, it is a 5" straight pipe with a 6" tip. it has a few more goodies under the hood.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Definetly a nice truck then lol, im putting a 5" turbo back and a tuner on mine too with intake


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

DuramaxLML-42;1291198 said:


> Definetly a nice truck then lol, im putting a 5" turbo back and a tuner on mine too with intake


I have the exhaust, edge evo CTS race, air intake, egr blocked, and i thibk thats it. Its just enough for me to get in trouble.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

cdahl1177;1290414 said:


> it is a 2006 2500HD duramax diesel. the plow is an 8'2" and the only reason i didn't get the 9'2" is it wouldnt fit in my garage. i have firestone air bags on the front end of the truck to hold the weight of the plow. i would get the 9'2" if you can, i think im going for wings since i can take them on and off to get in and out of the garage. thanks everyone for the comments. i can't wait for snow now!


How you like the bags? Was debating on doing them or the timbrens for mine.. Also what size tires on your truck?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

That is a great looking set up


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for looking jim


quicknova;1292294 said:


> How you like the bags? Was debating on doing them or the timbrens for mine.. Also what size tires on your truck?


i love the air bags. it made the truck right A LOT better then stock. my buddy has timbrens on his 2500HD and they work but the ride sucks. if you got the $$$ buy the airbags. im putting an on board air compressor on my truck soon so i dont have to mess with filling them off my garage compressor. the tires are 265/75/R16 goodyear duratracks and i love them. they ride quite. thanks for looking


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Great looking plow. Debating the 9'2" for myself this winter.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

if my garage door was wider i would of got the 9'2" for sure


----------



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

God I want that plow


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

another picture once i brought the plow home from my buddy's shop. it was 90 degrees and sunny the day i drove it home. i got some crazy looks to say the least.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sharp looking dmax


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love those VXT's. Good lookin truck too.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys. i really really really want it to snow.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking truck! Did you go with air bags or the air shocks and where did you get them?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the firestone/bilstein air shocks on the front and im putting air bags on the back with an onboard compressor within the next week or to. The front air shocks are sweet. The air shocks came from a website called www.adventurerv.net it was the best price i found but summit racing is close on price.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

SOUND CLIP Thumbs Up LOL sweet set up man, best of luck


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. You too


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, I figured they were the shocks. I know their are mixed reviews about using them because of the shock mounts not being designed to take that kind of stress. I was thinking of getting a couple pair for our trucks but still undecided. We are running the Timbrens now and I'm not impressed.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

this is my first year plowing on them so i will let you know. my buddy runs 3 vxt's on duramaxes with the air shocks and hasn't had any problems.


----------

